# How to get the cest prices for pickle barrels or others?



## sofasurfer (Aug 1, 2010)

I am looking for pickle barrels to be used for composting and storage of water, etc. Darned things are selling for $20-$30. Where are people getting these barrels to sell? They obviously get them cheaper than $20, but where? What other kind of barrels can I find that are not contaminated with poisons?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you know anyone in the food or restaurant business, ask them. Craigslist is another option. 
I see them occasionally, but I hang around flea markets, auctions, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's about the going price around here.
My guy gets them from a food processing plant near by.


----------

